# Char wird nicht angezeigt!



## Arthur202 (23. August 2008)

Hallo,
mein Problem ist, das mein char Arthur nicht auf meiner mybuffed seite angezeigt wird...
habe jetzt schon alles durch was ich im forum gelesen hab.
auch den manuellen upload, mit häckchen bei: zum profil zuordnen, wurde auch bestädigt!

wenn ich unter realms nach meinem char suche finde ich ihn, auch immer auf dem neusten stand.
sehe auch andere chars von mir iin meinem profil, aber Arthur (main char) nicht...

hoffe mir kann da jmd helfen??

mfg


----------



## HSV-Lady84 (23. August 2008)

Arthur202 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein Problem ist, das mein char Arthur nicht auf meiner mybuffed seite angezeigt wird...
> habe jetzt schon alles durch was ich im forum gelesen hab.
> auch den manuellen upload, mit häckchen bei: zum profil zuordnen, wurde auch bestädigt!
> ...




Hi, 

wie du vielleicht gelesen hast, habe auch ich dieses Problem.... leider habe ich aber noch keine Antwort von jemanden bekommen, der mir weiterhelfen konnte. Von buffed meldet sich auch keiner.... Wäre nett, wenn du mir eine Nachricht zukommen lässt, solltest du eine hilfreiche Antwort erhalten.

Liebe Grüße,
HSV-Lady


----------



## Ocian (23. August 2008)

Arthur202 schrieb:


> wenn ich unter realms nach meinem char suche finde ich ihn, auch immer auf dem neusten stand.
> sehe auch andere chars von mir iin meinem profil, aber Arthur (main char) nicht...



Wir bräuchten zu deinem Charnamen auch noch den Server, damit wir nachschauen können ob dein Char einem anderen Profil zugeordnet wurde.



> leider habe ich aber noch keine Antwort von jemanden bekommen, der mir weiterhelfen konnte. Von buffed meldet sich auch keiner



Da einige der BuffedCrew auf der Games Conventon sind, die NDA zu Warhammer gefallen ist und auch noch an den BetaDatenbanken gearbeitet wird, bleibt wenig Zeit ins Forum zu schauen. Aber keine Sorge, eure Anfragen gehen nicht unter und werden nun nachbearbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schatten Assassine (23. August 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Wir bräuchten zu deinem Charnamen auch noch den Server, damit wir nachschauen können ob dein Char einem anderen Profil zugeordnet wurde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir genau das selbe.Mein Char heißt Nightrain vom server Ysera.wäre net wenn ihr helfen könntet


----------



## Arthur202 (23. August 2008)

erstmal danke für die antwort...
der char um den es sich handelt: Arthur  server: Destromath
alles andere steht ja oben im text...

danke schonmal...

ps: hsv-lady, poste doch am besten deins gleich mit... vllt kann dir auch geholfen werden... pm folgt...


mfg


----------



## HSV-Lady84 (24. August 2008)

Arthur202 schrieb:


> erstmal danke für die antwort...
> der char um den es sich handelt: Arthur  server: Destromath
> alles andere steht ja oben im text...
> 
> ...




Das mach ich doch glatt.
Also bei mir werden die Chars: Sabimba, Sixtina, Razijel, Anjuscha und Vraktul vom Server Lrodaeron nicht angezeigt....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße,
HSV-Lady


----------



## Buhl (24. August 2008)

Also das ist bei mir auch so!!

Mein Krieger heißt "Wilhelm" und ist auf dem RP-PvP Server "Kult der Verdammten"
Mein kleiner RP Gnom "Naratik" auf dem Server "Kult der Verdammten" wird auch nicht angezeigt!!


----------



## Arthur202 (25. August 2008)

also wenn das problem so oft vorkommt^^

ich denke mal das es falsch zugeordnet ist...
das update vom char funktioniert ja auch...


----------



## Poisoneve (25. August 2008)

Uns konnte leider auch noch nicht geholfen werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hier lang


----------



## Windelwilli (25. August 2008)

Bei mir das selbe: Char: "Bumi" Server: Tirion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peppy_hl (25. August 2008)

hmm...scheint ja n weit verbreites problem zu sein.hab auch grade blasc installiert,alles ordnungsgemäß vollführt,wow gezoggt und siehe da sie sehen nix...also zumindest mein char net...seines zeichens lvl 31 Orc Krieger mit Namen Oetzi auf dem Server Gilneas...würd mich freuen wenn da mal einer was drehen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil jetzt funzt das...seltsam^^


----------



## Arthur202 (27. August 2008)

Arthur202 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein Problem ist, das mein char Arthur nicht auf meiner mybuffed seite angezeigt wird...
> habe jetzt schon alles durch was ich im forum gelesen hab.
> auch den manuellen upload, mit häckchen bei: zum profil zuordnen, wurde auch bestädigt!
> ...



mmmm tut sich noch nix...
auch pm bringt nix :-(

BUFFED!!! HILFE!!! ^^

mfg


----------



## German Psycho (29. August 2008)

bei mir das gleiche. Havaria auf Todeswache wird nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Arthur202 (31. August 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Wir bräuchten zu deinem Charnamen auch noch den Server, damit wir nachschauen können ob dein Char einem anderen Profil zugeordnet wurde.
> 
> Da einige der BuffedCrew auf der Games Conventon sind, die NDA zu Warhammer gefallen ist und auch noch an den BetaDatenbanken gearbeitet wird, bleibt wenig Zeit ins Forum zu schauen. Aber keine Sorge, eure Anfragen gehen nicht unter und werden nun nachbearbeitet
> 
> ...




support team...

so viele moderatoren und keiner schafft es wenigstens mal ein statement abzulegen ob es nun machbar ist oder nicht...
dachte dafür ist ein support channel da!!!

sorry, aber ist halt schon doof wenn man jeden tag auf eine nachricht oder reaktion wartet und nix passiert...
will aber auch nicht auf blasc verzichten, weil ist ja schon nen top programm...

danke..
mfg


----------



## Triplehxh (3. September 2008)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team,

ich habe schon einiger dieser Tread`s gesehen und bei mir ist das selbe Problem 20% meiner Charaktere sind in meinem mybuffed Profil enthalten die anderen 80% nicht? 

Alle besitzen aber die gleichen Einstellungen und werden auch richtig auf der Seite aktualisiert. Könntet ihr da vielleicht mal nachschauen?

Name des Buffed ACC:  Triplehxh

Alle Chars befinden sich auf dem PvP Server: Krag'jin

Namen der Chars die richtig angezeigt werden: Prinzvalium (Schamane 27), Tripléhxh (Hexenmeister 32)

Namen der Chars die nicht in meinem mybuffed Profil angezeigt werden: Triplehxh (Schurke 70), Trîplehxh (Magier 70), Triplêhxh (Priester 70), Trìplehxh (Schurke 19), Tríplehxh (Krieger 29), Jackdaniel (Jäger 30), Triplestaub (Krieger 1), Feldwebel (Druide 34)

Alle Charaktere wurden zuletzt am 01.09.2008 mit den selben Einstellungen upgedated aber es sind wie gesagt nur die oben genannten 2 Charaktere in meinem Mybuffed Profil

Faq etc. hab ich natürlich gelesen hat mir aber nicht weitergeholfen



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Andre alias Triple


----------



## Farinja (4. September 2008)

Edit: Hat sich erledigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Royal Flush (4. September 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe mich neu bei mybuffed angemeldet und wollte natürlich auch meine Charakter übertragen.
Ich habe mir Blasc von buffed.de runtergeladen und installiert.

Die Buffed Acountdaten wurden richtig eingetragen (Überprüfung war positiv).
Unter dem Punkt "PLUGIN - World of Warcraft" habe ich vier Charakter ausgewählt die übertragen werden sollen.

In WOW sind sowohl der Crafter als auch der Profiler aktiviert. Ich habe mich mit allen Charaktern in WOW ein und ausgeloggt und habe schließlich WOW beendet. Blasc meldet auch auch eine erfolgreiche Übertragung meines Profils.

Leider wurde nur ein Charakter übertragen, drei fehlen.

Diese sind:

- Melanistic
- Motley
- Întunericu (Schreibweise mit Sonderzeichen ist zu beachten)

Alle vom Realm "Der Rat von Dalaran".

Es wäre nett, wenn sich jemand von Buffed-Team dem Problem annehmen würde.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Triplehxh (4. September 2008)

Es hat sich noch gar nichts erledigt wenn du Beiträge sammeln willst geh woanders hin -.-

Oder push meinen Tread anders ....

also sowas 

MfG

Triple


----------



## Royal Flush (5. September 2008)

Noch immer keine Antwort....Als Premium-User hätte ich etwas mehr erwartet.
Eine Antwort wie "Ja, wir haben es zur Kenntnis genommen und wir arbeiten daran" hätte mir ja vorerst genügt, wenn dann auch das Problem schnellst möglich behoben würde.

Ich habe jedoch den Eindruck, dass der Beitrag nicht einmal von einem Buffed-Mitarbeiter gelesen wurde.
Nachdem ich mir nun einiges hier im Forum durchgelesen habe muss ich feststellen, dass es nicht nur mir so geht. Da müsst Ihr liebes Buffed-Team wirklich was dran tun. Euer Team wächst und wächst. Könnt Ihr nicht 1-2 Mitarbeiter (von mir aus auch Praktikanten) dazu einsetzen, sich nur um Anfragen aus dem Forum zu kümmern?

Danke!


----------



## Triplehxh (6. September 2008)

*push*


----------



## Ocian (6. September 2008)

Problem ist bekannt und es wird fleißig und eifrig dran gearbeitet


----------



## Royal Flush (6. September 2008)

Also langsam habe ich keine Lust mehr.
Jetzt kommt noch das Problem dazu, das die Charakter die übertragen sind, kein update mehr bekommen, obwohl die Daten von Blasc übertragen wurden.
Da sich keinner der Buffed-Mitarbeiter dafür zuständig zu fühlen scheint, bitte ich nun ein Mitglied mir mitzuteilen, wo man seinen Account wieder löschen kann. Diese Funktion habe ich nämlich noch nicht entdeckt.....

Danke!


----------



## Ocian (6. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=58046
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=57423

Beides Themen mit dem gleichen Inhalt, wir schreiben nur nicht alles immer 3 oder 4 fach, dass solltest du uns nachsehen können.
Aber dennoch möchte ich dir bei deiner zweiten Anfrage helfen. Deswegen kopiere ich dir den Teil aus den Stickys mal raus.

*Q 6: Wie kann ich meine alten Chars aus der Datenbank löschen?*
A: Die Charaktere müssen dazu eurem mybuffed-Profil zugeordnet sein. Geht dazu auf Euer Mybuffed-Profil in die Einstellungen. Scrollt bis zu den Charaktereinstellungen. Bei jedem Charakter findet Ihr einen Link zum Löschen der Charaktere. Charaktere die 6 Monate nicht aktualisiert werden, werden automatisch gelöscht.

*Q 7: Warum kann ich mein Profil auf buffed.de nicht löschen?*
A: Eine manuelle Löschung ist nicht möglich, um Benutzern die gegen die Netiquette verstoßen, das Spiel nicht zu leicht zu machen. Eine Löschung gibt die Email-Adresse wieder frei, wodurch sich zu viele Möglichkeiten öffnen um in der Community negativ aufzufallen. Accounts, mit denen Ihr Euch mehrere Monate nicht eingeloggt habt, werden automatisch gelöscht.
*
Q 8: Ich möchte mein Profil löschen lassen - wie kann ich das tun? *
A: Schicke dazu einfach eine Email an support@buffed.de mit Benutzernamen, der bei der Registrierung benutzten Email-Adresse und einem kurzen Hinweis über den Grund der Löschung. Idealerweise entfernst du vor dem Antrag dein Profil-Bild, die Einstellungen und eventuelle WoW-Charaktere bereits aus dem Profil. Besteht ein Premium-Account auf dem zu löschenden Profil, kann dieser Account erst nach Ablauf bzw. Kündigung des Premium-Dienstes gelöscht werden. In diesem Fall wird der Account gebannt, damit er nicht mehr in den öffentlichen Bereichen auf buffed.de angezeigt wird. Accounts, bei denen wegen Netiquettenbrüche noch Prüfungen bestehen, werden ebenfalls bei Löschantrag nicht gelöscht sondern gebannt, bis die Prüfung abgeschlossen ist oder eventuell für längere Zeit, um Neuregistrierungen zu verhindern.

*Q 9: Kann ich meinen Benutzernamen ändern*?
Selbstständig: nein. Ihr entscheidet Euch bei Eurer Anmeldung für einen Login-Namen und ggfs. noch zusätzlich für einen anderen Anzeigenamen. Diese Wahl sollte von Anfang an feststehen und sich nicht alle paar Wochen ändern - denn ständige Änderungen bedeutet bei der großen Anzahl an Usern Arbeitsaufwand. Mit Eurem Benutzernamen werdet Ihr in der Community identifiziert - Änderungen führen da meist nur zu Verwirrungen.

Mit einer Mail an support@buffed.de nehmen wir aber auf Anfrage Änderung vor - aber nur, wenn einer der folgenden Punkte zutrifft: Euer Name enthält einen Rechtschreibfehler | Der Login/Anzeigename ist direkt mit Euch in Verbindung zu bringen (der echte Name) | Der Name widerspricht unseren Nutzungsbestimmungen/der Netiquette | Durch ein Sonderzeichen im Namen kommt es zu Funktionsproblemen auf buffed.de oder mit BLASC | Ihr könnt Euch absolut nicht mehr mit dem Benutzernamen identifizieren oder er ist furchtbar peinlich.


----------



## Arthur202 (6. September 2008)

....um nochmal an den beitrag zu erinnern^^

mfg


----------



## Krawallo (7. September 2008)

Tjo, ich versuche nun auch schon seid Tagen meinen Char Daten zu Übertragen.
Funzt leider nicht.
Weder ein Manueller noch Automatischer Upload.

PLS HELP 
Char Name: Venaticus
Realm: Der Rat von Dalaran


----------



## cyberchriss (8. September 2008)

So langsam wird es lächerlich - zig Threads - in manchen wird vom Support aufgefordert die Char und Serverdaten zu posten und NIX ist bisher passiert!
Weder hier noch auf meine Supportmail, noch auf meine PM an Zam ist eine Reaktion erfolgt.

Ich fühle mich ehrlich gesagt verarscht und ihr könnt sicher sein, dass ich mein Premium Abo nicht verlängern werde, denn der einzige Grund warum ich dieses abgeschlossen hatte war der, dass ich dieses Projekt finanziell unterstützen wollte.


----------



## HSV-Lady84 (8. September 2008)

cyberchriss schrieb:


> So langsam wird es lächerlich - zig Threads - in manchen wird vom Support aufgefordert die Char und Serverdaten zu posten und NIX ist bisher passiert!
> Weder hier noch auf meine Supportmail, noch auf meine PM an Zam ist eine Reaktion erfolgt.
> 
> Ich fühle mich ehrlich gesagt verarscht und ihr könnt sicher sein, dass ich mein Premium Abo nicht verlängern werde, denn der einzige Grund warum ich dieses abgeschlossen hatte war der, dass ich dieses Projekt finanziell unterstützen wollte.




Jo lächerlich ist es mit Sicherheit schon. Wenn man nem Moderator ne pn schickt, ist er mal kurz auf deinem Profil und das war es auch schon..... ändern tut sich einfach mal nichts


----------



## Ocian (8. September 2008)

Da Moderatoren keinen direkten Zugriff auf die Datenbanken haben, kann ich leider auch nur alle Informationen weiterschicken. Danach heißt es warten, mehr kann man nicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber keine Sorge es ist alles in mache, nur wie lange es dauert, dass kann ich euch nicht verraten.


----------



## AC_Mcleod (9. September 2008)

..und hier nochmal zur Erinnerung!

Charakter: http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3198775
Account: http://my.buffed.de/user/253650

bitte zuweisen!


----------



## Malefice (10. September 2008)

bei mir auch ... es geht um "Sillysally" auf dem server "Dun Morogh". und nur um den charakter, bei allen anderen tuts.

ich habe auch eine möglichkeit, woran es liegen könnte. "Sillysally" gab es schon einmal auf meinem Hauptaccount. Dort wurde sie gelöscht und auf dem neuen Account neu erstellt. Trotzdem ist sie bei BLASC lange Zeit als Level 12 Pala stehen geblieben (mittlerweile lvl61...). Dann hab ich die mal per Webinterface gelöscht, aber seitdem tut sich gar nix. 

Ich verstehe die lua.bak so, daß sie die "alten" hochgeladenen Infos noch mal als Sicherungskopie ablegt, bis sie wieder überschrieben wird. Das ist allerdings gar nicht der Fall. Logge ich mit "Sillysally" ein, bleibt die .lua leer, die Sicherung wird nicht überschrieben. Ich hab auch schon versucht ein bißchen ins Blaue den Charakter einzuhacken, indem ich der .lua die Infos so gut es ging mitgegeben habe, aber auch das führte nicht zum Erfolg (auch hier, die .lua.bak wurde nicht überschrieben). 

Ich denke, in eurer Datenbank ist der Verweis von besagtem Charakternamen auf einen Account o.ä. festgelegt und deshalb "findet" BLASC nun die neue Verknüpfung nicht.


----------



## Maneo (10. September 2008)

Hallo !

Habe auch das Problem mein Main Maneo vom Server Blackhand ist bei Buffed zu finden aber nicht bei meinen anderen Chars... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawallo (10. September 2008)

Mein Char Venaticus wird immer noch nicht angezeigt.
Hab es zwischenzeitlich noch einmal mit dem Manuellen Upload probiert.. nüscht passiert.


----------



## AC_Mcleod (11. September 2008)

AC_Mcleod schrieb:


> ..und hier nochmal zur Erinnerung!
> 
> Charakter: http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3198775
> Account: http://my.buffed.de/user/253650
> ...



*schubs*


----------



## Royal Flush (12. September 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Aber keine Sorge es ist alles in mache, nur wie lange es dauert, dass kann ich euch nicht verraten.



Genau da liegt ja das Problem! 
Mir ist klar, dass die Moderatoren da wenig machen können und auch keine genauen Zeitpunkte nennen werden.
Was ist aber mit dem Buffed-Team?
Wäre Buffed jetzt eine private Seite, wäre das kein Thema. Hier will man aber Geld verdienen. Ich erwarte daher, dass wenn ich Premium abschließe, auch Premium bekomme. Die Darstellung der Charakter ist nun einmal eine der wichtigsten Funktionen und das Problem ist ja nicht erst seit gestern bekannt. Warum wird also nicht erst diese Sache behoben, bevor weitere Dinge entwickelt werden?

Ich finde das ist so, als würde man ein Auto kaufen, die Bremsen funktionieren zwar nicht, aber der Sound des Radios ist toll....


----------



## AC_Mcleod (12. September 2008)

Ich würde mich selbst nicht als ungeduldigen Menschen bezeichnen. Nur, ich selbst arbeite in der Softwareentwicklung und verstehe hier einfach das Problem nicht. Wenn es für die Moderation des Forums die Funktionalität nicht gibt über eine "hübsche Oberfläche" die Charakter auf bestimmte Accounts umzuhängen, so wird es wohl irgendwo einen Menschen geben der die Befugniss und das Wissen besitzt diese Modifikationen an der Daten manuell durchzuführen.

Der bekommt dann eine E-Mail mit den Anforderungen der Kunden und muss sich am Tag halt 10 Minuten damit befassen diese Änderungen einzupflegen. Es ist den Leuten hier "wichtig" das ihre Charakter bei ihrem Profil aufgelistet werden, auch wenn ihr das anscheinend nicht wahrhaben wollt. Es wäre schade wenn man wegen solcher Dinge den Spass am Blogen auf Buffed.de verlieren würde und auf eine mögliche Verlängerung des Premiumstatus verzichten würde.



> ..und hier nochmal zur Erinnerung!
> 
> Charakter: http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3198775
> Account: http://my.buffed.de/user/253650
> ...



*schubs*


----------



## AC_Mcleod (15. September 2008)

AC_Mcleod schrieb:


> ..und hier nochmal zur Erinnerung!
> 
> Charakter: http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3198775
> Account: http://my.buffed.de/user/253650
> ...



Bitte macht das doch endlich! Es ist unlustig über einen Char Blogen der nicht in der Charliste aufscheint!


----------



## German Psycho (17. September 2008)

hab auch einen Char der nicht angezeigt wird. wieso ausgerechnet dieser nicht, versteh ich nicht. es ist alles aktiviert. handelt sich um meinen Gigantix auf der Todeswache.


----------



## HSV-Lady84 (21. September 2008)

Jetzt reicht es aber echt. Macht keinen Bock mehr jeden Tag darauf zu warten, dass sich was tut. Es tut sich ja eh nichts. Ja ja es wird ja soooo fleißig dran gearbeitet. So langsam fühle ich mich verar...t


----------



## AC_Mcleod (22. September 2008)

AC_Mcleod schrieb:


> ..und hier nochmal zur Erinnerung!
> 
> Charakter: http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3198775
> Account: http://my.buffed.de/user/253650
> ...



Noch immer nicht zugewiesen!
Es macht langsam wirklich keinen Spass mehr..


----------



## nuggler (25. September 2008)

hallo miteinander,
dachte das wird hier ne tolle sache nach er anmeldung.
Balsc installiert, er überträgt die daten auch fleißig, jedoch kommt auf meiner myBuffed swete keiner meiner chars zur anzeige.

manueller upload geht sowieso nicht. siehe Fehlermeldung.....


> Caught Exception:
> 
> Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Exception
> Invalid controller specified (getbuffed)
> ...




Schwache leistung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich würd mal nen anderen Webmaster suchen der seine arbeit versteht...

bis denn dann


----------



## Dilan (30. September 2008)

nuggler schrieb:


> hallo miteinander,
> dachte das wird hier ne tolle sache nach er anmeldung.
> Balsc installiert, er überträgt die daten auch fleißig, jedoch kommt auf meiner myBuffed swete keiner meiner chars zur anzeige.
> 
> ...




Wie isn das bei euch ? Werden eure Chars garnicht erst aufgeführt ? also auch nicht in den Listen bei Mybuffed ? oder Steht auf der Visitenkarte schlicht " Char nicht gefunden" ?


----------



## Squarg (30. September 2008)

hmm komisch


----------



## Melian (30. September 2008)

geht um die chars Duurana, Elaha, Zabor und Achata auf Blackrock

und um den Char Ruukha auf Kult der Verdammten.

Werden seit mehreren Monaten nicht meinem Profil zugeordnet..


----------



## AC_Mcleod (1. Oktober 2008)

Melian schrieb:


> geht um die chars Duurana, Elaha, Zabor und Achata auf Blackrock
> 
> und um den Char Ruukha auf Kult der Verdammten.
> 
> Werden seit mehreren Monaten nicht meinem Profil zugeordnet..



Willkommen im Club meine Liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab jetzt einen Char von zam zugeordnet bekommen. Schreib ihm doch eine pn, wo du das ganze schilderst.

braucht zwar ein, zwei tage, aber dann ists okay.


----------



## Krawallo (13. Oktober 2008)

*PUSH*

Mein Char ist auch noch immer nicht Zugewiesen.
Charname: Venaticus http://wow.buffed.de/?c=4043388
Buffed Acc.: [url="http://my.buffed.de/user/219260[/url]


Oder muss man erst noch Premium Werden, damit da klappt ?
*gelächter* ... denn wenn ich des richtig gelesen habe, ist ja selbst bei Premium des Support grottig.
Schwache Leistung.


----------



## ~Shatiel~ (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe dasselbe Problem mit meinem Charakter "Athanasya" auf dem Realm Madmortem (http://wow.buffed.de/?c=4227644), wäre klasse, wenn man das bei mir auch beheben könnte :S


----------



## Krawallo (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde das Dumpfe gefühl nicht los, dass es hier niemanden Interessiert, dass der Blascrafter nicht das macht, was eben auf Bestandteil ist.
Schade eigentlich.
Selbst der Manuelle Upload funzt nicht mal.
Traurig....


----------



## Méstor (14. Oktober 2008)

Ist dieses Problem gelöst?, bei mir funktioniert es auch nicht mit den Chars. Wird nur einer angezeigt.


----------



## Krawallo (14. Oktober 2008)

Nein .. nix gelöst.
Immer noch nicht.
Scheint hier halt niemanden zu Interessieren von der Buffed Seite aus, dass einige User hier eben probleme haben.


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2008)

Krawallo schrieb:


> Nein .. nix gelöst.
> Immer noch nicht.
> Scheint hier halt niemanden zu Interessieren von der Buffed Seite aus, dass einige User hier eben probleme haben.



http://my.buffed.de/user/373350

Sagt dir dieses Profil was?


----------



## cyberon2002 (15. Oktober 2008)

habe leider das selbe Problem wie die anderen...
in Blasc werden mir alle meine Chars angezeigt auf meiner MyBuffed seite leider nur 2 von 3

Char: Lichtlein (lvl 54 Nachtelfen Priesterin) (http://wow.buffed.de/?c=4242255)
Server: Tirion
MybuffedProfil: cyberon2002 (http://my.buffed.de/user/42242)

wäre nett wenn ihr mir meinen Char zuweisen könntet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cyberchriss (15. Oktober 2008)

So - Premium Abo ist gekündigt.
No support = no cash!


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2008)

cyberchriss schrieb:


> So - Premium Abo ist gekündigt.
> No support = no cash!



Mh,  ich drehs mal um: no cash for support. Das Premium-Angebot bezieht sich auf die Freischaltung von Zusatzleistungen. Nicht auf ein Support-Paket, das wäre um einiges kostenintensiver. Einen Instant-Support bekommt hier niemand, wie auch - das ist nicht die Hauptaufgabe. 

Wie schon des Öfteren, bzw. sehr oft angemerkt, können wir nicht Einzelsupport leisten. Das geschieht in einzelnen fällen, jedoch sammeln wir alle Meldungen global, haben Buglisten, beheben, Patchen - aber einiges nimmt Zeit in Anspruch.

Btw. erinnere ich mich an lustige Gesellen, die (kein übertriebenes BEispiel) Samstag auf Sonntag 0:10 Emails schreiben, das sie sich nicht einloggen können und 10 Minuten später der Inhalt der neuen Email mit Hassparolen und "Scheiss Support, hier kümmert sich ja niemand" gespickt sind. 

Hätten wir ein 10+ Support-Team würde ich das verstehen - so jedoch nicht. :-)


----------



## cyberchriss (15. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh,  ich drehs mal um: no cash for support. Das Premium-Angebot bezieht sich auf die Freischaltung von Zusatzleistungen. Nicht auf ein Support-Paket, das wäre um einiges kostenintensiver. Einen Instant-Support bekommt hier niemand, wie auch - das ist nicht die Hauptaufgabe.
> 
> Wie schon des Öfteren, bzw. sehr oft angemerkt, können wir nicht Einzelsupport leisten. Das geschieht in einzelnen fällen, jedoch sammeln wir alle Meldungen global, haben Buglisten, beheben, Patchen - aber einiges nimmt Zeit in Anspruch.
> 
> ...




Ich sehe das leider anders Zam.
Die Verknüpfung der Charaktere mit dem buffed-Profil stellt für mich einen wichtigen Bestandteil der Profilfunktionalität dar. Wenn ihr kurzfristige technische Probleme habt, ist das kein Thema, nur fühle ich mich ehrlich gesagt verarscht, wenn ich hier mehrfach aufgefordert werde meine Chardaten zu selbigem Profil zu posten, Dir letztendlich ne PM schreibe und absolut keinerlei Reaktion erfolgt.
Wenn ihr die Funktionalität nicht hinbekommt, dann bietet sie nicht an - nichts zu tun und vor allem die Probleme zu ignorieren, erzeugt verständlicherweise Unmut.
Ich kann ohne die Premium Funktionen sehr gut leben, was mir die Kündigung in diesem Falle nicht sonderlich schwer macht.
Mit Kritik umzugehen ist manchmal nicht einfach, steigert aber die Qualität der eigenen Arbeit.
In diesem Sinne ...
Let´s rock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2008)

cyberchriss schrieb:


> Ich sehe das leider anders Zam.
> Die Verknüpfung der Charaktere mit dem buffed-Profil stellt für mich einen wichtigen Bestandteil der Profilfunktionalität dar. Wenn ihr kurzfristige technische Probleme habt, ist das kein Thema, nur fühle ich mich ehrlich gesagt verarscht, wenn ich hier mehrfach aufgefordert werde meine Chardaten zu selbigem Profil zu posten, Dir letztendlich ne PM schreibe und absolut keinerlei Reaktion erfolgt.
> Wenn ihr die Funktionalität nicht hinbekommt, dann bietet sie nicht an - nichts zu tun und vor allem die Probleme zu ignorieren, erzeugt verständlicherweise Unmut.
> Ich kann ohne die Premium Funktionen sehr gut leben, was mir die Kündigung in diesem Falle nicht sonderlich schwer macht.
> ...



So hab ich das noch garnicht gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich schlage vor, das Blizzard WoW auch einstellt, da es bei einigen Spielern nicht richtig funktioniert und sie nicht für jeden User einen GM zur Verfügung stellen können, der wenige Sekunden nach dem eröffneten Ticket auf der Matte steht. 

Ich denk drüber nach.

Jetzt im ernst: Support ist eine Zusatzleistung - mit Premium zahlst du nicht für Support, der Monatspreis für die aktivierung von Zusatzfeatures entspricht bei anderen Unternehmen dem Minuten-Preis an der Support-Hotline. Alles weitere zum Thema Support habe ich bereits erklärt.


----------



## cyberchriss (17. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> So hab ich das noch garnicht gesehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer hat von einstellen gesprochen?
Wenn ich in WOW ein Ticket aufmache, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass ich in angemessener Zeit eine Antwort  bekomme - ignoriert zu werden empfinde bestimmt nicht nur ich als ziemlich unhöflich.



ZAM schrieb:


> Jetzt im ernst: Support ist eine Zusatzleistung - mit Premium zahlst du nicht für Support, der Monatspreis für die aktivierung von Zusatzfeatures entspricht bei anderen Unternehmen dem Minuten-Preis an der Support-Hotline. Alles weitere zum Thema Support habe ich bereits erklärt.



Für mich ist die Sache gegessen, daher möchte ich Deine kostbare Zeit nicht länger in Anspruch nehmen, die Du bestimmt lieber in die Korrekturen der angesprochenen Fehler investieren möchtest.


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2008)

cyberchriss schrieb:


> Wenn ich in WOW ein Ticket aufmache, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass ich in angemessener Zeit eine Antwort  bekomme - ignoriert zu werden empfinde bestimmt nicht nur ich als ziemlich unhöflich.



Die sind für den Support auch eingestellt.  Reaktion: "Du auch" <-- Nein, Trugschluss - Support mach ich, soweit es mir möglich ist zusätzlich freiwillig. Support-Garantie für das hier aufgeführte Thema müsste es erst geben, wenn für das gesamte Angebot gezahlt werden müsste, was nicht eintrifft.

Zudem ist der Punkt mit der "Ignoranz" nicht fair - du hast deine Aufmerksamkeit zur Anfrage bekommen und dein Char ist seit dem 15. deinem Profil zugeordnet. Aber ich werde solchen Reaktionen zukünftig wohl weniger Aufmerksamkeit schenken.


*EDIT* Ich muss mich korrigieren: Zum genannten Zeitpunkt habe ich den Char von cyberon2002 zugeordnet. Von cyberchriss kann ich weder eine PN noch einen Beitrag mit Chars und Realmnamen hier im Thread ausmachen.


----------



## HSV-Lady84 (17. Oktober 2008)

Ist ja super, dass der Char von Cyperchriss seinem Profil zugeordnet wurde, aber warum wird das bei all den anderen nicht auch gemacht??? Ich habe das Problem immerhin schon seit Juli!!! Und viele andere auch.


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2008)

HSV-Lady84 schrieb:


> Ist ja super, dass der Char von Cyperchriss seinem Profil zugeordnet wurde, aber warum wird das bei all den anderen nicht auch gemacht??? Ich habe das Problem immerhin schon seit Juli!!! Und viele andere auch.



Genau aus dem Grund vermeide ich Einzelsupport. Btw. hast du speziell das Problem, das im FAQ-Thread als "häufige Ursache" bei Nicht-Zuordnung erwähnt wurde: Der Charakter ist auf einem anderen Profil, meist eines Freundes, Ex-Gefährden, Verwanden - weil an dessen Rechner bei laufendem BLASC mit dem Charakter eingeloggt wurde. Oder der Char ist auf einem bereits vom User vergessenen, vor langer Zeit mal angelegtem Profil. Beispiele aus diesem Thread hier folgen gleich mehrere.

Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen welcher es ist, da die Person alle Charaktere als "Nur für sich selbst" sichtbar geschaltet hat, demzufolge also die Daten nicht preisgeben will. Jedoch kann ich die Zuordnung entfernen.


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2008)

Krawallo schrieb:


> Tjo, ich versuche nun auch schon seid Tagen meinen Char Daten zu Übertragen.
> Funzt leider nicht.
> Weder ein Manueller noch Automatischer Upload.
> 
> ...



http://my.buffed.de/user/373350/characters/


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2008)

Buhl schrieb:


> Also das ist bei mir auch so!!
> 
> Mein Krieger heißt "Wilhelm" und ist auf dem RP-PvP Server "Kult der Verdammten"
> Mein kleiner RP Gnom "Naratik" auf dem Server "Kult der Verdammten" wird auch nicht angezeigt!!



http://my.buffed.de/user/350711/characters


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2008)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Bei mir das selbe: Char: "Bumi" Server: Tirion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://my.buffed.de/user/63404/characters/


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2008)

AC_Mcleod schrieb:


> Noch immer nicht zugewiesen!
> Es macht langsam wirklich keinen Spass mehr..


 
Tjo, der Char gehörte einem Profil, das ich eben gelöscht habe und somit deinen Char freigegeben.


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2008)

Méstor schrieb:


> Ist dieses Problem gelöst?, bei mir funktioniert es auch nicht mit den Chars. Wird nur einer angezeigt.



Hier funktioniert nur die Visitenkarte aufgrund des Sonderzeichens im Charnamen nicht - der Char ist aber vorhanden und dem korrekten Profil ohne unser Zutun zugeordnet. Zur Visitenkarten-Thematik mit den Charnamen wurde im Support-Forum bereits einige male etwas zu neuen Techniken, die in der Entwicklung sind, geschrieben. Das System wird komplett überarbeitet um diese Fehler zu vermeiden. :-)


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2008)

German schrieb:


> hab auch einen Char der nicht angezeigt wird. wieso ausgerechnet dieser nicht, versteh ich nicht. es ist alles aktiviert. handelt sich um meinen Gigantix auf der Todeswache.



http://my.buffed.de/user/381917/

Ich seh alle. Einen Gitantix auf Todeswache haben wir nicht in der Datenbank, meintest du Gigantox?


----------



## Razeagul (18. Oktober 2008)

Hiho leutz 

also habe ein schurke mir hoch gespielt steht auch im blasc drinne 
das problem er überträgt es nicht 
das heisst er wird net bei mybuffed angzeigt nur meine anderen chars nur der schurke net
habe auch schon eingestellt das er übertragen werden soll usw aber da passiert nichts


----------



## Hubinator (19. Oktober 2008)

bei mir geht aus nicht.

Char: Hubinator
Server: Eredar


----------



## AC_Mcleod (24. Oktober 2008)

AC_Mcleod schrieb:


> ..und hier nochmal zur Erinnerung!
> 
> Charakter: http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3198775
> Account: http://my.buffed.de/user/253650
> ...



Hab ich irgendwas verbrochen das meine Bitte ignoriert wird? Bitte!!


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2008)

AC_Mcleod schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwas verbrochen das meine Bitte ignoriert wird? Bitte!!



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1118041


----------



## AC_Mcleod (29. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1118041



Oh, Verzeihung..  Das ist mir tatsächlich entgangen. 

Ich nehme an das ich für ein neuerliches Zuordnet den Blasc-Client wieder starten muß den ich seit 3.x nicht mehr verwendet habe.


----------



## Caligatio13 (31. Oktober 2008)

hi äh, ich hab ne frage werden die chars von privat servern auch angezeigt?
(spiele nebenbei noch WAR ,30.00 euro zu teuer,bin noch schüler,deswegen privat) 
danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2008)

Caligatio13 schrieb:


> hi äh, ich hab ne frage werden die chars von privat servern auch angezeigt?
> (spiele nebenbei noch WAR ,30.00 euro zu teuer,bin noch schüler,deswegen privat)
> danke
> 
> ...



Nein.


----------



## Lenßen1 (2. November 2008)

Buffed-Acc: Lenßen
Server: Kel´Thuzad EU

Alle FAQ´s durch, alles richtig eingestellt, alles mehrfach seit 3 Tagen probiert

=> Blasc hat nicht einen einzigen gespielten Charakter hochgeladen, geschweige denn ins mybuffed-profil übertragen

=> Habe dann einen manuellen Upload der Blasc.lua Datei gemacht und ein Twink wurde hochgeladen (alle anderen Chars nicht) und dieser wurde auch nicht meinem mybuffed-profil zugeordnet

Chars:

Falanyel => manueller upload => auf buffed hochgeladen => aber nicht im Profil
Sark, Tintilya, Grobmotorix => irgendwo im nirgendwo der Datenwelt verschollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin mittlerweile etwas ratlos


----------

